# tren e tren ace sust 250 and test e



## jjbow (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how to mix these throuughout my cycle . I have tren ace 100 1 vial tren e 200 1 vial. I also have 2 vials of sus 250 . One vial of test enth 200 . #hould I mix all these in 1 shot or start with 1 and end with another . I've got dbol too but I know how to use those


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

jjbow said:


> I'm not sure how to mix these throuughout my cycle . I have tren ace 100 1 vial tren e 200 1 vial. I also have 2 vials of sus 250 . One vial of test enth 200 . #hould I mix all these in 1 shot or start with 1 and end with another . I've got dbol too but I know how to use those



First of all: Stats, motha-fuck - post them. 

For a moderate cycle:
Weeks 1-2: Sust @ 500mg/week .. Tren A @ 300mg/wk
Weeks 3-4: Sust @ 500mg/week .. Tren A @ 200mg/wk .. Tren E @ 200mg/wk
Weeks 5-9: Sust @ 500mg/week .. Tren E @ 400mg/wk
Weeks 10-11: Sust @ 250mg/wk .. Test E @ 400mg/wk
Weeks 12-14: Test E @ 600mg/wk

Weeks 17-20: PCT

That is how I would run them, keeps blood levels the most stable. Injection frequency i'll leave up to you, but I would go ED or EOD at least until I was done with the Ace, if not through the Sust (and I personally like EOD-E3D even with Enan as I find it keeps acne and other sides down a bit by causing less spikes)


----------



## jjbow (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok so do both test   and tren  last ? Stats 6-3 250 17% bf  5 th cycle


----------



## jjbow (Nov 1, 2011)

Both enthates last ?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

jjbow said:


> Both enthates last ?



Not being rude, but I really can't explain it any more clearly than what I wrote out in my post and don't really understand what you're asking. Care to re-phrase?

what i laid out is starting with sust and tren ace, continuing sust as you taper tren ace into tren enanthate and running that till it's out, then tapering sust into test enanthate as sust is about to run out..


----------



## jjbow (Nov 1, 2011)

Perfect thank u for your input . Gp dbol is by far the best I have ever done im in my first week at 25mgs ed and my pumps are ridiculous . The energy from dbol is like nothing else . thanks again


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 1, 2011)

jjbow said:


> Perfect thank u for your input . Gp dbol is by far the best I have ever done im in my first week at 25mgs ed and my pumps are ridiculous . The energy from dbol is like nothing else . thanks again



No problem bro, glad to hear it's going well I haven't tried GP myself but have had several friends run a variety of their orals with great results


----------



## jjbow (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so im at the  of my cycle about 35 days left I did my last full shot of tren . This is by far the best cycle ive done . I started cycle at 230 lbs now im at 260 lbs . I look great and feel great xxl shirts never looked like this on me before . Thanks again for the cycle help. This last month im doing just t test e at 375.mg a wk


----------

